# H2SO4 Cell and Filtering black Au powder



## TheArchitect (Jun 2, 2008)

After i filter and dry the solids from the Sulfuric Cell...can the dry Au powder be disolved in HCl-CL and then filtered again... in the same manner of treating the gold foils from stripped fingers?

Thanks.


----------



## Oz (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you mean sulfuric cell? The other posts I have read of yours were using AP which will also give you a black gold precipitate that is very fine as you get concentrated in copper. I have put small amounts of black gold precipitate into solution with HCl-Cl from an AP solution but have no clue on from a sulfuric cell.

It seems lasersteve is one of the best to talk to on HCl-Cl and gold.

Oz


----------



## TheArchitect (Jun 2, 2008)

yes, i'm talking about the black precipitate from the sulfuric cell. i'm also running a small cell for pins. just wondering if the HCL-CL works well to disolve the Au and leave any other traces that have dried w/ the powder out of the AuCl3 solution. i can't see why it wouldn't... but thats why im asking  ... yes i think maybe Steve could help w/ this...


----------



## JustinNH (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, when the gold is that fine as from the cell, it disolves easily in HCL-CL.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 2, 2008)

Could it be cleaned before dissolving? Clean gold dissolves and drops soooo nicely.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 3, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> Could it be cleaned before dissolving? Clean gold dissolves and drops soooo nicely.



Not only can it be, but it should be. I've commented on that endlessly. 

Once the values have been extracted, an incineration, then a boil in dilute nitric would work wonders. 

Harold


----------



## TheArchitect (Jun 3, 2008)

Great. Thanks for everyones help.


----------

